# Anyone have corn snakes? ouo



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

With the passing of my pretty python, Snake, my parents and I kind of miss having a slithery reptile around. However, we don't really want anything as big as my 6 1/2 feet long Snake was, and we all love the pretty colors of corn snakes, so were considering getting one. We've heard a bunch of conflicting information on them, though, so am just curious if anyone here has had experience with them, because I always feel better getting first hand experience advise and such. 

General care stuff will be appreciated, like what size tank they will need, what to feed them, what's a good temperature and humidity, good substrate and decor, how big they get, etc...

Also feel free to post pictures of corn snakes, because they're adorable and I like looking at them. c:

Thank you!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Corn snakes are really neat little snakes! I don't have any at the moment, but I've worked with them before. Here's a really good article - it's written by one of the best corn snake breeders around:
Corn Snake Care Sheet

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I used to have a corn snake at my dads house! Sadly because i only go to my dads once a week, she wasnt getting enough attention, so we decided to give her to a well known friend  corn snakes are suuppper friendly! They rarely bite or are mean! We fed mine a feeder mouse once a week at first, but as she grew we went up to two a week. They like caves to hide in during the day (or at least mine did!) im not entirely sure about the humidity ans substrate ect. Because my dad took care of that, but i hope you decide to get one!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

corn snakes only ever need a 20 gallon long, but will appreciate any size enclosure you give them. I know someone who gave their corn snake an 80 gallon enclosure, and he just uses the heck out of it and explores like crazy. They get to about 5 feet, but they are so much thinner you wouldn't know it. ( http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Snake,167.jpg is as big as you'll generally ever see them get. If that's still too big for your taste, get a male, males generally don't go much further than 3 feet)

If you use an aquarium make sure the lid has a lock on it. 

Feed them frozen rats or mice about once a week, they are not as picky as ball pythons so they don't need all the difficult time it takes to switch them over from live. Appropriate sized feeding means the rodent is as big around (or sliiightly bigger, less than 25% bigger) as the snake. Corn snakes are small enough to eat mice their entire lives so you don't have to switch to rats.

Temps--70 cool side-85 warm side. One basking spot that makes it to 90 F,
Humidity, normal ambient household humidity is perfect.

Make sure they have a water dish. Substrate can be virtually anything except pine which is toxic. Aspen, newspaper, cocohusk, etc.

And give them places to hide. When they are ready to shed, put some moss or damp paper towel inside one of the hides to create a humid hide. You can give them a humid hide all the time, but they rarely use it other than shedding to be honest.

Corns are docile, but babies are tiny and scared--and known to be nippy! But they are so small they can't even break the skin most of the time, and it feels like someone scratching at you with a toothpick. Adults settle down fast. Pick a juvenile if you want to skip that baby phase, heh.


My dream corn snakes are from this breeder: http://www.poppycorns.com/index.html










So pretty!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

that cornsnake is amazing :-D
I am also thinking of getting a cornsnake as well so this thread really helps.
Thank you :-D


----------

